# oil type for 95' vr6



## vw95golf_00 (Jan 23, 2008)

just got a glx passat....


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: oil type for 95' vr6 (vw95golf_00)*

Any VW 502.00 approved oil will be more than acceptable. Personally I'd use Mobil 1 0W-40, however, there are lots of other options.


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: oil type for 95' vr6 (vw95golf_00)*

if shes got a lot of miles and its hot outside
stay with a nice heavy oil. I ran 20-50 during summer
and 10-40 during winter with a vr6 at 160,000


----------



## wilgomez (Jul 18, 2006)

if its obd 1 i would use a thicker oil. 15w40 thats what we use at our vw dealer


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (wilgomez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilgomez* »_if its obd 1 i would use a thicker oil. 15w40 thats what we use at our vw dealer

I don't understand that comment at all. By definition, when up to operating temperature, 0W-40, 5W-40, 10W-40 and 15W-40 all have _very_ similar viscosities.


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (shipo)*

I used 15W-50 (Mobil 1) when I had my VR. No problems. Changed every 7500 miles.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (EMunEEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMunEEE* »_I used 15W-50 (Mobil 1) when I had my VR. No problems. Changed every 7500 miles.

IIRC, that's the same oil that I used to use in my former VR6 Passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilgomez (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (shipo)*

thats just what we use at our dealer. thicker 15w40 will have higher oil pressure when cold on higher milage engines.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (wilgomez)*

what about 5/30 mobil 1 in a vr with about 115 on the bottom end?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (dubweizer)*

Thin, very thin. I'd recommend at least xW-40 if not xW-50.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*

Well I ran 20/50 in ti for the first litle while,then went to 15/50 m1 and wanted to try 5/30 m1 because I had read alot of guys using it but I think I will be going back to one of the other 2 I hae changed the oil and flushed mot 3 times now in 2k (I had some head issues and put chains in it)


----------

